# Photo Expo 2014



## SwampYankee (Nov 1, 2014)

Spent a couple of days at days at Photo Expo 2014 in NYC. Got to meet some of my favorite podcasters and get my canon gear cleaned and checked at the CPS booth. I also got to play with lots of toys from other manufacturers and I have to say Canon put on a pretty poor showing. The mirrorless stuff from Fuji, Panasonic and Olympus is really, really amazing. Cheaper, smaller, full featured with good lenses. Sony just blows everybody else away. The full frame 7 is great but the A6000 is the real star here. $800 bucks with a lens and better resolution than anything on the Canon table?????????? 24MB sensor for $800 and the 5DIII cost $2,000 more?????? for what????? Canon has lost the sensor race. Game over. I put a card in a Nikon D810 and had some really big prints made at the Epson & B&H booths (Canon Printer). WOW!!!!!! Canon is toast. Sony sensors simply beat the pants off them. Look with your own eyes. Canon sensors are not longer in the same conversation.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 1, 2014)

I've tried a few of the latest mirrorless cameras, including the A7R, and I won't be swapping my 5D3 for any of them!


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 2, 2014)

I was at PhotoPlus Expo for two days sticking with Canon but fell in love with the Sigma 24-105 at the Sigma booth.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> Spent a couple of days at days at Photo Expo 2014 in NYC. Got to meet some of my favorite podcasters and get my canon gear cleaned and checked at the CPS booth. I also got to play with lots of toys from other manufacturers and I have to say Canon put on a pretty poor showing. The mirrorless stuff from Fuji, Panasonic and Olympus is really, really amazing. Cheaper, smaller, full featured with good lenses. Sony just blows everybody else away. The full frame 7 is great but the A6000 is the real star here. $800 bucks with a lens and better resolution than anything on the Canon table?????????? 24MB sensor for $800 and the 5DIII cost $2,000 more?????? for what????? Canon has lost the sensor race. Game over. I put a card in a Nikon D810 and had some really big prints made at the Epson & B&H booths (Canon Printer). WOW!!!!!! Canon is toast. Sony sensors simply beat the pants off them. Look with your own eyes. Canon sensors are not longer in the same conversation.



Just got in from the expo omg Yess all the companies u mentioned wow the mirrorless cameras the lenses all blew my mind lol the sigma u mentioned I think I will save up for it 18-135 at f 1.8 very fast hoping thru have a 55-250 version good for still and video
I felt like a kid in a candy store good stuff and great shooters too learn from and network from everywhere


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, the Sigma 24-105mm is $899.99 compared to Canon's 24-105mm for $1,149.99.
Currently using the Sigma 17-70mm and really love the sharpness and quickness when focusing.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> Well, the Sigma 24-105mm is $899.99 compared to Canon's 24-105mm for $1,149.99.
> Currently using the Sigma 17-70mm and really love the sharpness and quickness when focusing.



well the sigma guy said its 700 now and my canon 24-105 was $600 bucks brand new from a guy on 72nd he didnt want it so hey my gain helped me alot.
i also decided not too trade my 70D in and have 2 bodys "got rid of my 5dmk 3"im just have 70D and 7d mark 2
i also got great advice from the canon guys on how too shoot fashion and action shots on the 7D mark 2 
shutter speeds of 160-250 and turn off the auto selection of 65 points and select ya own aim the camera at the subjects face or body I PICK THERE BRAINS
WISH I HAD MET SOME U FELLOW SHOOTERS AT THE EXPO


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 2, 2014)

The sigma lens is the "new" art series they have now and it's "backordered" (came out about two months ago) it's $899.99. 
The canon lens is brand new at that price, a used 24-105mm might run you from $600.00 -$749.00 depending on condition.Brand new they are $1,149.99. Unless your "guy" is getting the grey market canon lens.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> The sigma lens is the "new" art series they have now and it's "backordered" (came out about two months ago) it's $899.99.
> The canon lens is brand new at that price, a used 24-105mm might run you from $600.00 -$749.00 depending on condition.Brand new they are $1,149.99. Unless your "guy" is getting the grey market canon lens.



WELL IT WAS AN OFFICIAL CANON NON-GREY MARKET LENS WITH THE OFFICIAL BOX AND BAR CODES AND I WENT AND REGISTERED AND IT CAME BACK OFFICIAL SO I GOT GREAT DEAL MY PHOTOS IMPROVED VASTLY lol
sports gal arent u the psoter from the B&H facebook page didnt realize it was u lol lori-george? 
did u get ya 7Dmark2?


----------



## zlatko (Nov 2, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> Spent a couple of days at days at Photo Expo 2014 in NYC. Got to meet some of my favorite podcasters and get my canon gear cleaned and checked at the CPS booth. I also got to play with lots of toys from other manufacturers and I have to say Canon put on a pretty poor showing. The mirrorless stuff from Fuji, Panasonic and Olympus is really, really amazing. Cheaper, smaller, full featured with good lenses. Sony just blows everybody else away. The full frame 7 is great but the A6000 is the real star here. $800 bucks with a lens and better resolution than anything on the Canon table?????????? 24MB sensor for $800 and the 5DIII cost $2,000 more?????? for what????? Canon has lost the sensor race. Game over. I put a card in a Nikon D810 and had some really big prints made at the Epson & B&H booths (Canon Printer). WOW!!!!!! Canon is toast. Sony sensors simply beat the pants off them. Look with your own eyes. Canon sensors are not longer in the same conversation.



Depends on what you're shooting. For me, Canon ergonomics, color, viewfinders, system features, lenses, flashes, high ISO, etc. are still pretty amazing and deliver great results. Good luck with your switch.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> I have to say Canon put on a pretty poor showing.



+1
I was dissapointed with what Canon displayed too. Canon booth was so dim and grim and didn't have that "come see what have to offer" feeling. Sony, Nikon, Lyca, SIGMA, Tamron, Epson all had great booths. Nikon really stole the day for me. Excellent events, really inviting booth.. Nikon was really showing off the D750. It really is a well built body. If i didn't own the Canon lenses (3 L lenses) I might seriously jump to Nikon or Sony. Doesn't really make sense pay more for a product that seems outdated compared to others.


----------



## BubbaGumbo (Nov 2, 2014)

Canon area was certainly a bit congested and did not have the open displays of the other major manufacturers. It did contribute to a bit of claustrophobia around the demo area. Mostly because they have so many product lines and such a lot of equipment to display. No one else at the show had the diversity of products that Canon displayed. I personally would have preferred less room devoted to the Pixma line but that's just because I use Epson printers. 

That being said, I was able to try out every piece of equipment that I was interested in, received some excellent service from CPS and enjoyed the presentations of several of the Canon photogs. That's why I was there. I found the Canon reps generally very helpful and knowledgeable. 

It's easy to imagine that with all those choices there must be a "magic bullet" at one of those booths but in my experience that's just not how it works. Just ordered a 7Dmk2 based on show demo. Not a magic bullet. Just a bit faster and bit more reach in a robust, weather-sealed body with ergonomics that work well and I'm familiar with. Couldn't be happier. Does it have a bunch of fancy bells and whistles? No. Do those things generally result in substantially more interesting photos? Not in my experience.

No disrespect to any of the other manufacturers. I've owned and operated equipment made by many of them with excellent results. For now, Canon DSLRs meet my needs and expectations. If they didn't I wouldn't talk about it I'd just switch to something else and move on.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

BubbaGumbo said:


> Canon area was certainly a bit congested and did not have the open displays of the other major manufacturers. It did contribute to a bit of claustrophobia around the demo area. Mostly because they have so many product lines and such a lot of equipment to display. No one else at the show had the diversity of products that Canon displayed. I personally would have preferred less room devoted to the Pixma line but that's just because I use Epson printers.
> 
> That being said, I was able to try out every piece of equipment that I was interested in, received some excellent service from CPS and enjoyed the presentations of several of the Canon photogs. That's why I was there. I found the Canon reps generally very helpful and knowledgeable.
> 
> ...



Canon booth was kinda dark and not as welcoming as others great lineup of cameras and lenses Nikon had an awesome booth there d810 is amazing. Samsung sony Panasonic all had great mirrorless cameras that will be if not are beast. Carl Ziess has some epic lenses if only they had af focus on them


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been on the fence with the A6000. I think I'll pounce on one and use my Canon lenses on it. Some of it's features, once unlocked, are really impressive.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nothing really "blew" me away this year, the Canon booth was way over crowded,I was lucky to squeeze in there to mess around with the 7D Mark II and the 5D Mark III. I'm still on the fence with the 7D Mark II because I want to get a full frame later on. I do need to upgrade the camera I have now but I'm thinking with that $1,800 + tax, I can get a brand new 7D and either the Sigma 25-105mm (when they are back in stock) or Canon's 24-105mm "L" series lens for around the price of a 7D Mark II.

The speed would be a nice addition but I have learned on my 50D with it's 6.3 FPS, how to capture fast moving objects through trial and error. The battery life on the 7D Mark II is half of that on the 7D,I don't want to add additional weight by adding a camera grip(batteries). The third party lens being non-compatible (as of now) also isn't god for me since I only use Sigma, Tamron and Tokina. If I get the "L" series this would be my second Canon lens besides the kit lens.

So, I basically left the Expo holding off on getting the new Canon 7D Mark II but I will be buying the DxO 10 photo editing software. I downloaded the trial version after I got home from the Expo on Thursday.

Here's a few snap shots I took with my phone, Scott Kelby sighting, stopped for a 45 minute lecture with (Canon Explorer of Light Series) Tyler Stableford. The Black Rapid representative gave me a clasp for my strap after I told him how mine became loose (that's not suppose to happen) last summer and my camera dropped to the ground. I took that strap off as soon as I got home.


----------

